# Ghost Recon Wildlands Bench-A-Thon



## Jpmboy

here's one at 1440P


----------



## Barefooter

I got smoked by Jpmboy! 

But here's my best run.


----------



## ESRCJ

Barefooter said:


> I got smoked by Jpmboy!
> 
> But here's my best run.


I think your resolution scale may be above 100. See the '12' below "Benchmark results?" You'll definitely get higher FPS with that turned down to default!


----------



## Barefooter

gridironcpj said:


> I think your resolution scale may be above 100. See the '12' below "Benchmark results?" You'll definitely get higher FPS with that turned down to default!


Must have changed that but didn't seem to make much difference. This one I turned my AVX offset to zero as well. I wonder why my GPU% is so much lower?


----------



## ESRCJ

Barefooter said:


> Must have changed that but didn't seem to make much difference. This one I turned my AVX offset to zero as well. I wonder why my GPU% is so much lower?


Are you at x16/x16 for your graphics cards? What about CPU frequency and memory frequency/timings?


----------



## Jpmboy

Barefooter said:


> Must have changed that but didn't seem to make much difference. This one I turned my AVX offset to zero as well. I wonder why my GPU% is so much lower?


Yeah, two 2080tis at 1440P wil have this issue. Try locking the cards in P0 - I use the galax OC tool to do this, but did not have it enabled in that run. I'll try another with P0 lock...

edit: with P0 state locked in:


----------



## Jpmboy

Paused my compute box to run this bench! ([email protected], Radeon Vii @ 1975-2000)


----------



## ESRCJ

Nice to see the ol' 6950X getting some love.


----------



## Barefooter

ESRCJ said:


> Are you at x16/x16 for your graphics cards? What about CPU frequency and memory frequency/timings?


Yes x16 both cards. I've been meaning to fill out my Rigbuilder profile so finally did it now. CPU is 7900X @ very stable 4.8 GHz 1.25 vcore, I have a 5.0 GHz profile for benchmarks but that didn't make much difference.

My memory kit is G.Skill Trident Z Royal C16, however I could never get the system to boot with the XMP profile or even with manual settings of the kit 16-16-16-36 no matter what voltage, SA and IO settings I used. So right now it's just set manually to 3200 14-14-14-34 with the stock 1.35v and SA & IO at 1.15v with everything else set to Auto.

I've mostly always just used XMP settings, and not very experienced with fine tuning memory. This is the one area I want to improve and I'll ask for some help over on the DDR4 24/7 Memory Stability Tread when I'm ready. I'm on the 1503 bios on the Rampage Extreme VI, I see that there is a new 1902 bios. I need to update the bios and give the memory OC another go... but I don't see it making that big of a difference in my FPS on this benchmark :thinking:




Jpmboy said:


> Yeah, two 2080tis at 1440P wil have this issue. Try locking the cards in P0 - I use the galax OC tool to do this, but did not have it enabled in that run. I'll try another with P0 lock...
> 
> edit: with P0 state locked in:


I've never used the Xtreme Tuner software, but I downloaded it, and gave it a shot. I got the exact same score with Xtreme Tuner as with Afterburner. Do my settings look right in Extreme Tuner?


----------



## Jpmboy

Barefooter said:


> Yes x16 both cards. I've been meaning to fill out my Rigbuilder profile so finally did it now. CPU is 7900X @ very stable 4.8 GHz 1.25 vcore, I have a 5.0 GHz profile for benchmarks but that didn't make much difference.
> 
> My memory kit is G.Skill Trident Z Royal C16, however I could never get the system to boot with the XMP profile or even with manual settings of the kit 16-16-16-36 no matter what voltage, SA and IO settings I used. So right now it's just set manually to 3200 14-14-14-34 with the stock 1.35v and SA & IO at 1.15v with everything else set to Auto.
> 
> I've mostly always just used XMP settings, and not very experienced with fine tuning memory. This is the one area I want to improve and I'll ask for some help over on the DDR4 24/7 Memory Stability Tread when I'm ready. I'm on the 1503 bios on the Rampage Extreme VI, I see that there is a new 1902 bios. I need to update the bios and give the memory OC another go... but I don't see it making that big of a difference in my FPS on this benchmark :thinking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never used the Xtreme Tuner software, but I downloaded it, and gave it a shot. I got the exact same score with Xtreme Tuner as with Afterburner. Do my settings look right in Extreme Tuner?


 yeah, they look fine... when you check the voltage box and apply a manually set voltage the card stays in P0. IDK what's going on there, That rig should be running in the 140s at least for 1440P. Does Ghost recon use ray tracing?
Can you run the realbench benchmark with those settings? (run it twice if you do since the first module will load the pictures and hold them in ram for the second run)
I'll look for you in the DDR4 thread. :thumb:


----------



## ESRCJ

Jpmboy said:


> yeah, they look fine... when you check the voltage box and apply a manually set voltage the card stays in P0. IDK what's going on there, That rig should be running in the 140s at least for 1440P. Does Ghost recon use ray tracing?
> Can you run the realbench benchmark with those settings? (run it twice if you do since the first module will load the pictures and hold them in ram for the second run)
> I'll look for you in the DDR4 thread. :thumb:


There isn't any ray tracing in Ghost Recon Wildlands. I'm curious to see 4K performance with your 2080 Ti SLI and 9900X. We have one SLI result for 4K thus far and scaling was pretty good, but that was with a 9900K.


----------



## UltraMega

I love this game but why do this now? Game has been out for a while. This have something to do with the sequel?


----------



## Barefooter

Jpmboy said:


> yeah, they look fine... when you check the voltage box and apply a manually set voltage the card stays in P0. IDK what's going on there, That rig should be running in the 140s at least for 1440P. Does Ghost recon use ray tracing?
> Can you run the realbench benchmark with those settings? (run it twice if you do since the first module will load the pictures and hold them in ram for the second run)
> I'll look for you in the DDR4 thread. :thumb:



Here's the second pass through on the Realbench benchmark with the same settings.


----------



## UltraMega

I'm sure this is nothing special, but I did go an extra mile and record the benchmark. 


No whoops I didn't go and use reshade did I... 

Should show on here in an hour or so, taskmngr shows it uploading. I've got a few other random Wildlands vids on there, one or two dual 4K vids.. Love playing lan with my GF. We were hooked on that game when we got it. Cant wait for the new one.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCY1T0EP-c4nxKn7Ze7OCKtw?view_as=subscriber











The second one I did to Skyrim music, I quite like it.


----------



## UltraMega




----------



## Jpmboy

ESRCJ said:


> There isn't any ray tracing in Ghost Recon Wildlands. I'm curious to see 4K performance with your 2080 Ti SLI and 9900X. We have one SLI result for 4K thus far and scaling was pretty good, but that was with a 9900K.


I'll need to swap monitors around to run 4K without doing down-sampling. I can get to that this weekend I think. :thumb:


Barefooter said:


> Here's the second pass through on the Realbench benchmark with the same settings.


Yeah, your system is scoring really well so I do not see anything in the overall performance (measured via realbench) that could be the culprit... Someone has said that this bench/game is sensitive to PCIE lane count (hard to believe anything saturates two x8 gpus tho). This get at the question from @ESRCJ. Maybe 4K scaling will reveal something...


----------



## Kimir

Oh! I gotta try that, didn't even notice there was a benchmark in the game.
edit:


----------



## ESRCJ

UltraMega said:


> I love this game but why do this now? Game has been out for a while. This have something to do with the sequel?


We're running Wildlands because of a poll I posted at another community for the next bench-a-thon. We've already done Forza Horizon 4, Assassin's Creed Odyssey, Far Cry 5, and Gears of War 4. It's just for fun. Apparently Ghost Recon Breakpoint is getting a standalone benchmark, so that's one we will probably run later this year. 

By the way, nice result and videos. If you want to submit a score for the leaderboard though, we're running the Very High preset.


----------



## Jpmboy

Kimir said:


> Oh! I gotta try that, didn't even notice there was a benchmark in the game.
> edit:


Well that 980Ti just crushes my Radeon VII... but I'm not surprised. I bought it for the f'n amazing double precision performance which is ~ 85% of my Titan V(s) for what, 1/5th the price.


----------



## Jpmboy

9900X @ 4.7
2x2080Tis @ 2130/8300


----------



## ESRCJ

Jpmboy said:


> 9900X @ 4.7
> 2x2080Tis @ 2130/8300


It's games like this with decent scaling that make me miss having two GPUs. Nice result!


----------



## Kimir

Jpmboy said:


> Well that 980Ti just crushes my Radeon VII... but I'm not surprised. I bought it for the f'n amazing double precision performance which is ~ 85% of my Titan V(s) for what, 1/5th the price.


But you ran the Radeon VII @4K tho


----------



## cx-ray

Barefooter said:


> Must have changed that but didn't seem to make much difference. This one I turned my AVX offset to zero as well. I wonder why my GPU% is so much lower?


Same CPU as you @ 4800 AVX -5, AVX512 -10, 4000 RAM. Didn't do anything special. Even left G-Sync enabled in NVCPL. Haven't rebooted in over 10 days either. Windows 64 1809.

EDIT: added two benches from an old machine 3960X @ 4.5GHz, 3x GTC Titan. 3-Way definitely not supported any longer in driver/games.


----------



## Jpmboy

Kimir said:


> But you ran the Radeon VII @4K tho


lol - i'm not paying attention am I...

:doh:


----------



## Barefooter

cx-ray said:


> Same CPU as you @ 4800 AVX -5, AVX512 -10, 4000 RAM. Didn't do anything special. Even left G-Sync enabled in NVCPL. Haven't rebooted in over 10 days either. Windows 64 1809.
> 
> EDIT: added two benches from an old machine 3960X @ 4.5GHz, 3x GTC Titan. 3-Way definitely not supported any longer in driver/games.


I am running the exact same AVX offsets too. My RAM is the only difference 3200 vs 4000, I wouldn't think that would make that much of a difference. I just don't understand why on the benchmark my GPU% is less than 60% and yours is over 82% :headscrat


----------



## ViTosS

How lanes are becoming more important than never before, especially for 2x 1080Tis or 2x 2080Ti, here you can see a 9900k at 4.7Ghz running two 2080Tis SLI having less fps result in 4k ultra than a SLI of Titan X Pascal or 1080Ti (same performance) compared to CPUs that has more than 16 PCIEX lanes:


----------



## ViTosS

i7 [email protected]/4.8Ghz Cache - 0 AVX Offset
[email protected]/6200Mhz
RAM [email protected] CL16


----------



## cx-ray

Barefooter said:


> I am running the exact same AVX offsets too. My RAM is the only difference 3200 vs 4000, I wouldn't think that would make that much of a difference. I just don't understand why on the benchmark my GPU% is less than 60% and yours is over 82% :headscrat


The only thing I can think of is that there might be bad heat sink contact with VRM components on your graphic cards. Insufficient cooling in that area can result in throttling.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

come on jpmboy you know his problem is hpet XD



ViTosS said:


> i7 [email protected]/4.8Ghz Cache - 0 AVX Offset
> [email protected]/6200Mhz
> RAM [email protected] CL16


cmd prompt 
bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock

to enable it back if you want to
bcdedit /set useplatformclock true

recheck your results cheers


----------



## Jpmboy

zGunBLADEz said:


> come on jpmboy you know his problem is hpet XD


heck, I didn't check the status of HPET on these rigs... ruh-oh, not paying attention again


----------



## Jpmboy

1080p. [email protected], 1080 @ 2130/1350
this rig is hooked to a 55" Samsung 120Hz 1080P TV.


----------



## ESRCJ

ViTosS said:


> i7 [email protected]/4.8Ghz Cache - 0 AVX Offset
> [email protected]/6200Mhz
> RAM [email protected] CL16


Nice result. Can you take a screenshot (PrtScn or F12 for Steam/Uplay) of your result(s)?


----------



## UltraMega

If anyone wants to give some input on breakpoint, here is the official forum: https://forums.ubisoft.com/showthread.php/2154074-Get-rid-of-the-loot-system


----------

